# 69 GTO 455 engine swap



## pbkgto (Apr 11, 2009)

Just joined this site this morning & hoping to find some good info.
I have a 69 gto that I removed the 400 & installed a 74 455. I cannot get the engine to sit high enough. I'm hoping to find the correct combination of engine/frame mounts.Any help would be greatly appreciated!!!!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Use the mounts, and if need be, the oil pan and pick-up screen from the 400 you pulled out.


----------



## Jstreet (Mar 9, 2009)

What do you mean? The oil pan is too low? The mounts don't change the height that much. What's hitting? How much more clearance do you need?


----------



## pbkgto (Apr 11, 2009)

The oil pan actually looks fine. I can't get the fan to fit inside the fan shroud properly & you can barely squeeze your finger in between the bottom of the exhaust manifold & frame rail.


----------



## Jstreet (Mar 9, 2009)

The exhaust manifold clearance is normal. Do you have the front fenders off? (car look like my avatar) They will pull the radiator housing back into place once refitted which should give the fan the clearance. Otherwise, check the fan diameter and be sure you have the correct one. Is there a fan spacer? I assume the fan is hitting on the bottom of the shroud.


----------



## pbkgto (Apr 11, 2009)

The fenders are on the car, & yes the fan is hitting on the bottom of the shroud.It does have the spacer. When I get the chance I'm going to check the diameter of the fan. What is it supposed to be for a non a/c car?


----------



## Jstreet (Mar 9, 2009)

How much is hitting the shroud? Just scraping? Original sizes are 19" for AC and Non AC. Earlier year models had a 17.5" fan. You could always go with that if you are having a problem.


----------



## pbkgto (Apr 11, 2009)

Thank for the info Rukee & J Street. Later this week I'm going out to work on the goat & see what's what. If all else fails I will try the 17.5" fan.Thanks again for the help I'm really glad I joined this forum.


----------



## Jstreet (Mar 9, 2009)

One thing, these cars are known to run hot. changing to the 17.5 fan on a 455 with a 3-row core radiator may put you over the top. Keep a close eye on your water temp.

One more thing. Be sure your radiator housing has good rubber mounts. If they've been tigntened down and are really thin, that may lead to some clearance problems. Otherwise, make sure you have a long enough spacer.


----------

